

In Texas, a Catalog of Last Rants, Pleas and Apologies - godarderik
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/30/us/from-americas-busiest-death-chamber-a-catalog-of-last-rants-pleas-and-apologies.html

======
godarderik
The entire list is here:
[http://www.tdcj.state.tx.us/stat/dr_executed_offenders.html](http://www.tdcj.state.tx.us/stat/dr_executed_offenders.html)

